# Show me your sled storage!



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Crosscut sleds, small part miter sleds, this sled, that sled…

How do you store your growing collection of tablesaw sleds??


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

I just kind of move them to someplace else when I start tripping over them. : ) Curious to see some good ideas from other peoples.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

No real magic, here. Two Xcut sleds and a panel sled … all lean against the wall.

Ain't I a genius ?? ;-)

When I move, and have walls that are NOT concrete (OSB), I'll hang them by hooks. Meanwhile … I trip over 'em, periodically. Reminds me to use them ;-)


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

same as KayBee


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Under the saw:










Cross cut sled to the left and panel cutting sled on the right (bottom of the sled)

45 degree sled and raised panel/corner spline combination sled from ceiling:










Lew


----------

